# I need some enablers!



## NW Rancher (Mar 8, 2008)

Hey all, I'm interested in using fiber I produce here at home, but don't really know where to start. I've read quite a bit, and have a basic knowledge of the processes, but need some advice.

I have Jacobs, and am getting pretty OK at shearing, so I've got material to play with. I've been just composting it or using it for weed barrier in the garden, which probably makes most of you cringe, but I haven't known what else to do with it. I assume I'm a terrible shearer and figured it was useless to real fiber people, but again, I have nothing to base any of my impressions on. I've never seen anyone else shear, or seen raw wool, and so on. Total newb.

I'm getting ready to shear, and feel like I've gotten good enough to produce at least something useable. I live alone, work full time, and run a small farm here where I feed myself from my garden, raise Dexters, Jacobs, Tamworths and chickens, so I'm busy, and can't really take on much in terms of more daytime work. I wouldn't mind knitting the evenings away though, and loved to sew as a young fellow.

So, my questions are:
Is it worth trying to make something I can knit with, considering the breed and my lack of experience? 

Can I learn how to knit from books or online? I probably won't go to a class or anything, I tend to stay home as much as possible.

I was thinking I would just send it off to a mill to be spun, but that seems kinda spendy. Is it worth learning to wash and card myself?

Okay, that's enough for now. I have a million questions but basically I would love some advice and direction. I'd really love to start using products from my wool, and need a starting point. I've looked into felting, but I haven't seen anything that I consider very useful to me that I could create that way. Slippers might me nice, so I might do that, but I love sweaters and wool socks and things, so I would really like to eventually work into knitting. Any advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

NW Rancher welcome to the Fold! You want enabling you will get enabling from this group we are the best there is 

So you want to know how to shear, process, spin, and knit your own wool? All most honorable endeavors and very doable. I think I can say with total confidence that we have helped people in all those realms all via the internet. It is an amazing thing. First get to know YouTube, they now have some of the best info out there and will be as close as you can get to seeing something up close and personal. We may even be able to hook you up with a real person that an help you IRL.

If you go to the top of this forum there are a few stickies that you should look at. The one that says, 101's I believe has a thread on shearing, one on washing, and one on spinning. There is also Forerunners thread he just posted about his first shearing experience. You will have a ton of info to help you, just wait until the others get here and see that you are asking to be enabled  This is gonna be fun!


----------



## NW Rancher (Mar 8, 2008)

Thank you! I did read all the stickies last night and followed the links. Also, FR's threads have inspired me, especially the sweaters. 

I doubt I'm ready to spin, but perhaps I'm wrong. I'm already shearing, and have had sheep for 6 years or so. It's time to start using the wool. I imagine my path will start with sending it out to be processed and then learning to knit, but I love to do everything myself, so if I could hope to go from raw wool to sweater here at home, I'd love that. Like I said, I'm single and busy, so I guess that spinning sounds really daunting, but I'm willing to try anything. I just hate to waste the wool, so am looking for some guidance to get started.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

Welcome! My advice is to go to www.ravelry.com and sign up for an account. They have a huge pattern database with lots of free patterns, and you can look through it for easy projects. Scarves are pretty easy to start with, because they don't require any advanced construction techniques. Once you find a pattern you want to make, you can look up basic stitches and knitting how-tos on Youtube as Marchwind said. If you have any questions you can post them here and you will get lots of good advice.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi NW rancher-
from another Jacob owner and Wa----onian. Lythrum suggested Ravelry, and I know for a fact there are several Jacob wool projects there that are great- I've seen shawls and hats, graduating colors, they are next on my "to do" list. I have been spinning and knitting about 4 years now, it was not dreadful to learn...if you are ever east of Cascade Mts, give a call for a free spinning lesson! A GREAT DEAL on a spinning wheel- check out shopgoodwill.com - Welcome there is an Ashford spinning wheel and bobbins that is going for just over 20 dollars (this morning)- have to pick it up in Tacoma.


----------



## NW Rancher (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks so much you two, I greatly appreciate the pointers. 

Lythrum, a scarf is a great idea for a start. I will start with some youtube videos and see how it goes. 

IHN, I suppose that is a fundamental question I have. Should I start with the processing and try to learn spinning, or does it make more sense to start by sending the wool off for processing so I have a baseline of what I am shooting for? I guess I need to do some more reading, but the idea of start to finish at home does appeal to me. Great tip regarding the wheel, I'll keep my eye on it, and thank you for the kind offer of the lesson. I will surely take you up on that should I find myself east of the mountains. 

Thanks so much for the warm welcome everyone!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Oh, right......send him straight off to Ravelry and corrupt his mind with patterns. :grit:

I should'uh known. :indif:


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Send what you have to a mill. There are two in Michigan that are really good, but you might want to look closer to home. When you take it to the mill (trash bags are fine) ask them what they think. They will tell you what they think of the wool quality and guess how much roving you will end up with. You could loose up to half the original weight by the time it's cleaned (lanolin, manure, dirt, and short bits that get carded out). Bring it in now because you will be put on a waiting list- every one is shearing now. 

In the meantime, get some decent wool yarn and start knitting (Trendsetter, Knit Picks). I learned to knit from a booklet. I suggest learning the "continental" method, where you hold your yarn in the left hand. This will eventually be faster. When you are ready to knit in two colors you will easily learn to knit with the right hand (one color in each hand is one method but not the only one).

Just knit back and forth on thirty stitches for 20 rows, then purl for twenty rows. Then, decide if you are ready to tackle stockinette stitch (knit one side, purl the other). Don't worry about knitting a "thing", you will end up with a nice cat blanket. When you are satisfied with your knitting, get a nice cotton and knit yourself washcloths. Keep coming back and we will keep challenging you. Some of us are knitting instructors.


----------



## NW Rancher (Mar 8, 2008)

Ok, I signed up over there, it's really confusing to a newbie though. I think maybe I just need to go buy some needles and yarn and try something so I have some kind of idea what I'm getting into. Anyone wanna just point me to a basic set of needles that will work for me to learn with, and anything else I might need?


Edited to add:

Maura, thank you, that's great info, exactly what I needed to know. A few basic stitches as a starting point, perfect. I do think sending it off makes more sense for me now, to see if I do follow through with this idea.


----------



## NW Rancher (Mar 8, 2008)

Ok, I'm answering some of my own questions now. I watched some videos, I think I can do this. I will go get some needles next time I'm in town. Does anyone have any recommendations on size or material?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Get wool, not synthetic. If you can get a worsted weight wool and a size 8 needle? Do you have any yarn stores near you? Ask them for good beginner yarn and needle size.

Ravelry can be very confusing to the beginner. Especially if you aren't familiar with the terms. It can all seem like a whole new language. You'll catch on quickly. Just remember that we want photos of everything  you can start by posting a few of your sheep.

We are here to answer any questions or quell any fears or insecurities you may have. Just shout!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Trying to decipher Ravelry is what drove me to knit from scratch. 


That and.....any knitting needle smaller than a size 15 will drive the average man to drinking. :indif:

I do definitely agree...... start off with natural fibers and leave that nasty plastic on the shelf. Straight wool makes a great foundation to build on.


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

Welcome, NW Rancher. You need enablers? You've come to the right place! What is your name on Ravelry, and we'll all friend you. I'm Maplecorners there.

Just a tip on shearing, which you probably already know. Avoid second cuts (going over the same area twice, resulting in bits of short fiber) at all costs. They create little bumps in the yarn, which is fine if you're shooting for an art yarn, but most handspinners don't like them.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

This is a great site to learn the basics of knitting.

Learn How to Knit | KnittingHelp.com


----------



## NW Rancher (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks to everyone, great advice and a warm welcome. I appreciate it. Annie, I'm the same handle over there, NWRancher. Good to see you!

Ok, here's a couple from shearing last year. Me with my first victim, getting ready...










...and my shearing buddy knocking the wool off of another...











I do know about second cuts, but am afraid I still do a lot of them. There is a knitting store here, so I'll go see if I can get some needles and wool tomorrow. I'm excited. Thanks everybody.


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

I need a t-shirt that says "second cuts happen." I try to avoid them, but they still happen. Just be vigilant about skirting them out.

Something that you can do without even processing your wool is weaving on a peg loom. It would make fantastic rugs. I would wash it to get out most of the lanolin, but that's just me. Weaving on a peg loom is very easy, but satisfying, and you can whip up a peg loom out of spare chair parts if you have to. (Ask me how I know.) 

I have several posts on my blog about them, just click on the peg loom label on the right of the blog and it will pull them up. There are links there to instructions on how to make the loom, and how to weave with them. I blame Franco (Rabbitgeek) for my peg loom addiction. 

There is also a group on Ravelry about them, called pegs and sticks. I'll go over there and send you an invite to the group, which you can ignore if you're not interested, but will make it easy to find if you are.

Have a good day!


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

If you would like a mill in Wa- there is one in Colville that I sent my Jacob to. Her name is Jane Deardorf, advertises in Spin off (another fiber enabling source) 
Shepherds' Extravaganza: April 19-22, 2012 
Here is a link for a fiber event at the Puyallup fairgrounds in April- this would be a great thing for you to go to.
Fleeces and Products :
Jacob's wool hats


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

The main keywords you would look for on Youtube for a tutorials on casting on, knit stitch, purl stitch, and binding off. That would enable you to make washclothes, scarves, simple hats, etc. When you get comfortable with that then you can get fancy.


----------



## NW Rancher (Mar 8, 2008)

Wow, thanks so much everyone! My head is spinning, but I'm real excited. 

A mill in Colville! That's wonderful. My BIL's family is from there and my sis and BIL go there regularly. Wonder if they'd mind a car full of fleece?

OMG Annie! Yes! I am for sure going to start with some peg loom weaving, that's a perfect way to start. Thank you. I'll set aside some fleece for that.

One of my challenges is my flock and style of keeping them. I understand that first quality fleeces come from animals who are raised for that purpose, and I don't think I'm going to get there for a while. I need them to forage in the brush and keep my pastures from becoming forest again, that's the initial reason I ended up with them in the first place, so at this point I'm not so much interested in producing perfect fleece. More interested in putting what I do produce to use, if that makes sense. Hope that doesn't offend you fine spinners here, I will get there someday I'm sure.

Those Jacob hats are inspiring! All of this is really, I'm excited. Thanks again everyone, keep the ideas coming.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

NWrancher, not all of us are looking for the finest wool- we raise ours for meat as well, and the fleece just happens to be a great by product. Sustainability, dual purpose, getting the most from our land and the animal. I don't coat mine- they are beautiful and have barely any vm just the same- depends on the type of pasture. 
I know Jane would not mind a carful of fleece! Saves in shipping cost-


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Welcome NWRancher! 
I have Shetland, 3 wethers, and don't jacket mine. In fact, their fleece is really not great. I am terrible at second cuts. But, I wash and spin it just the same! 
I figure since I am still learning what can I loose??

I know you will get tons of info here, and lots of encouragement!
Can't wait to see pics of your knitting.


----------



## NW Rancher (Mar 8, 2008)

Ok gang, I'm moving forward thanks to all of you. I had a busy weekend turning an old woodshed into a greenhouse, which is done and I'm going to start populating with plants tonight. Aside from that though, my head is spinning with thoughts of fiber. I just returned from town, where I picked up some wool yarn and knitting needles. I got medium weight wool yarn, it has a number 4 on it, whatever that is. I purchased three sizes of needles, 8, 10.5, and 15. I have to admit, those eights look awful small for my ham fists, so I am guessing I'll be following Forerunner's lead and using the baseball bats most likely. I'm excited, if I get tired of the greenhouse tonight I'll try to figure out how to cast on for the first time. (See, I'm learning!)

I also bought a whole stack of 3/8" dowels, and will for sure have a peg loom built in the next day or two. That looks like it's right up my alley, and if it stops raining I'll grab an ewe and knock the wool off to play with on the peg loom. So, I have a couple more questions, regarding the peg loom and wool preparation. 

I've seen the threads on washing, I'm not going to get into the fermented craziness right yet, so what's the most basic method? A tub with a mild soap and a couple day soak? I get the no agitation thing.

Secondly, how do I use the raw fiber on the peg mill? Do I still need to card? Do I kinda spin the stuff together as I go? Do I just weave handfuls in there? Sorry for the newbie questions. Even links to stuff where these things are explained would be great, I'm sure the questions have been asked a million times. Thanks in advance, you all are great!


----------



## FMO3 (Nov 22, 2009)

I will put in another "mans" point of view with the fiber arts. I am totally not the typical spinner and knitter.

First....second cuts will happen no matter how great you are at shearing sheep. You are using a flat cutting surface, on a round object. Now, you can cut down on the number of them...but never get shear a fleece that is totally free of them.

Second...to wash a fleece...this is how I do it. I use the big round tub that licks for cattle come in...they are 18 gallons roughly. Fill with hot water, add 1 to 2 cups of powder of tide soap. Let set for about 30 minutes. Then two rinses of clear water...the same temperature. They set on something to let it drain/dry.

For knitting...I HATE using anything over a US size 7 needle. I prefer to use in the range of US 0 to 3. But, I have been told that I am a faster knitter than most. Also, I like the less bulky items...ie socks, fair isle style sweaters. Look around on youtube and see what style of knitting you will like to do...continental, english or lever. I do both continental and lever. As I can still handle the smaller sizes with large hands.

Hope this helps.


----------



## NW Rancher (Mar 8, 2008)

That's great info FMO3, thank you.


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

Agreed, second cuts happen, but you can minimize them with careful shearing. 

No, you do not need to card the fiber. (But you can if you want to, you would just get a different look.) Take some locks of fiber, pull them out a bit to thin them to the thickness you want, and start weaving. A couple of pegs before you get to the end of that bit of fiber, take more locks, pull them to the correct thickness, lay them together with the bit that you are weaving with, and continue weaving. 

This link has photos and a good explanation of weaving with locks of wool. Heart and Soil - Stock Wood Farm: How to Use a Peg Loom


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I found, for myself, the quickest and most efficient approach to shearing was to make narrow passes, across the top of the sheep, starting at the neck, from right to left, peeling the fleece further to the back with each pass, thus leaving very little opportunity for second cuts. 
This was by far the fastest and the clippers seemed to prefer this to all other possibilities attempted.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Now you've done it, Annie. I went to that website and saw how easy it was to make a rug. I must now make a peg loom. I'm thrilled that I'll be able to make something without having to comb it or card it first, or even spin it!


----------

